# Nebraska Raccoon



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I put up these 2 nice Nebraska raccoon yesterday for a good friend that just returned From Basset Neb. His Sister and Husband have a 50,000 Acre Cattle Ranch. I've been there a few years ago coyote and critter calling--Beautiful area--I missed this years trip-- :frown2:* *-- NEXT YEAR ----------------svb*


----------



## Cookie1125 (Feb 2, 2017)

Were these trapped or called?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I believe He Called them----They were doing lots of Deer hunting---His other Bud got a huge Whitetail--only 7 pts but huge-*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skip.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice job Skip , you must have skinned raccoons before .. :roflmao: Too bad the price on these things is so low , I think they are the most beautiful fur .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ya Cam the fur price is really low for raccoon--These 2 will be getting tanned----------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking put up there skip 
My neighbor and his trapping partner sold their fur when the truck came by rats sold for $ 3.50 raccoon $4.50 mink $3.25


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokey a friend told me the Buyer told him 40-50 avg for our coyotes and the top very best he'd pay 100----*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes skip I heard coyotes and bobcats were still fetching a good price guess I better get to calling


----------

